
George H.W. Bush, 41st president of United States dead at 94 - sahin-boydas
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2018/11/30/george-h-w-bush-dead-94/544336002/
======
tomohawk
Remembered by his VP:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/george-bush-be-prepared-and-
be-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/george-bush-be-prepared-and-be-
loyal-1543674594)

------
myroon5
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/30/us/politics/george-hw-
bus...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/30/us/politics/george-hw-bush-
dies.html)

------
lostmsu
So what? How is this related to tech?

~~~
sahin-boydas
there are some many non tech related articles in hn.

~~~
sahin-boydas
in top 10 “ [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/28/style/modern-love-how-
i-m...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/28/style/modern-love-how-i-met-my-
children.html“) :))

------
ctstover
That was the spammy-est link I've seen in a month. I never even made it to the
article behind a blitzkrieg of adds.

